# Mobil 1 is not a bad oil.



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know if anyone looked at the link I posted earlier, but here it is again. 
Brief summary:
1) Put Mobil 1 in car
2) Get oil analysis every 1k miles 
3) Oil still running well at 10k
4) Oil filter changed at 12k
5) Finally changed oil at 18k
They also did a similar experiment with Amsoil.


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

That has to be the most amateurish research study ever conducted.


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Dec 16, 2008)

Some models of VW only require oil change at 10,000 miles; but I would never let it go to 18k because without paying for analysis each time you will never know if the oil is truly in need of a change. The best protection for an engine is regular oil changes; and regardless of the price of oil it is cheap insurance.
My car with a 3.6 VR6 engine will get oil and filter changes every 6 months or 6000 miles; despite the owner's manual which says the interval can be 10,000.
The study that you posted does give some credence to the fact that Mobil 1 is an excellent engine oil; but I would not follow the study and only change it every 18k. As an engine wears there will inevitably be more blow-by and accumulation of carbon in the oil at a higher rate. To prevent the wear of engine bearings you would want to continue changing the oil as frequently or more frequently when the engine accumulates higher mileage and shows black oil earlier in it's duty cycle.


_Modified by TheCentralScrutinizer at 12:38 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (TheCentralScrutinizer)*

I saw Mobil 1 today for $7.95 qt....nuts!


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (TheCentralScrutinizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheCentralScrutinizer* »_Some models of VW only require oil change at 10,000 miles; but I would never let it go to 18k because without paying for analysis each time you will never know if the oil is truly in need of a change. ....

A key point of that study is regular make-up oil is essential to maintain TBN. 
I remember they also went on to try and derive an algorithm to help predict when you should change your oil without doing UOA's. It was so complicated I figured changing oil every 10k on my Rabbit is quite good enough for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIkid940 (Mar 10, 2008)

why doesnt everyone just change at 3k?
its good for your motor,
and super cheap compared to internal damage.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (GLIkid940)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIkid940* »_
why doesnt everyone just change at 3k?
its good for your motor,
and super cheap compared to internal damage


That's a myth. Several studies have shown engine wear is much greater in the first 3k miles after an oil change. Read the OP's linked article...and the conclusions of that study. You'll see.
Also, it's bad for the environment.


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah i wouldnt run 18k. mercedes benz recommend 13k. which i have not seen a problem with, we have some cars with 200k on them and they only do a service every 13k. but we do have oil level/quality sensors which depending on driving habits will change the mileage as much as 6k lower than 13k. i have seen cars go as much as 26k before there oil change but you run into sludging problem soon after. it all depends on the motor and how you drive it. are v12 motors, natual aspirated or twin turbo, if you go 1k over the 13 k you are looking at sludge. there is a lot more blow by and a lot more work on the engine. also if you do a lot of racing i would recommend every 6k-10k. merceded uses a kick ass fleece oil filter cartidge which i have not seen from any other manufac, and they run mobile 1. so it is possible, but as previous posters have mentioned, why? oil change will cost you 50-60 bucks, a crate motor from the factory is 3-4k. u do the math, i am changing my oil. also i think the filter is paper just like the cartridge ones vw uses.


----------



## kickinkz (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (vdubtech14)*

heh...i was a mech in the army 15 years ago....we used to send in oil samples to be tested every 6 months out of our heavy trucks...that crap was black as night and ran like water....yet they always came back good and I only once changed the oil in a duece and a half the 4 years I was in...and that was a screw up on my part...the hummers always had regular services on fluids...not anything bigger than that.
The government would rather replace the engine than have to do a regular oil change.
Later
Phil


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (kickinkz)*

They changed that now oil samples are no longer taken.
They have regular service intervals similar to the humvees now. But the duece and a halfs you remember are only used by the weekend warriors now.
I worked in a motorpool for the last 4 years and got out last june. I was part of the 101st Airborne.


----------



## kickinkz (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daemontrym* »_They changed that now oil samples are no longer taken.
They have regular service intervals similar to the humvees now. But the duece and a halfs you remember are only used by the weekend warriors now.
I worked in a motorpool for the last 4 years and got out last june. I was part of the 101st Airborne.

Took 'em long enough to start changing the oil in those heavier trucks...we'd always run up to where they were good and hot and crack the spigot on the side of the engine for an AOAP sample...like taking a blood sample...same thing....looked like black water coming out of there. Shame on the dueces...when did they phase them out of RA? I always loved driving those trucks and the old 500 series 5-tons....we had a 500 series wrecker in Panama...what a piece of crap....but we pulled a lot of vehicles out of some sticky situations with it....
Later
Phil


_Modified by kickinkz at 10:48 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## psingone (Apr 5, 2008)

I purchased by 2000 4door GLI 1.8T with 86k miles on in Aug 2006 it at the time from a Honda Technician that meticulously changed the oil every 2k miles. You can tell me about the enviournment and show me x,y and z study but with a car that has SS presssed in valves and other expensive internals I will keep changing mine every 2k. 1800.00 at minimum for head work or 35.00 every 1-2 months for fresh oil/filter, I will go with the later. Also car currently has 110k miles and doesnt burn a drop of oil and compression is spot on.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

I change my oil every 3k, and I romp on my cars every day.. 24/7.
I have yet to have any engine failure or part failure related to oil.. 
Mobil 1 0-w40 syn over here.
Steve-


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_I change my oil every 3k, and I romp on my cars every day.. 24/7.
I have yet to have any engine failure or part failure related to oil.. 
Mobil 1 0-w40 syn over here.
Steve-

I had my oil changed today & they gave me MOBIL 1 - 0w-40 synthetic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kickinkz (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (rippie74)*

I generally run Mobil 1 in my Trailblazer every 5000 miles. I've gone from using the cheap frams to a Wix filter. My Grand Caravan I generally run Valvoline maxlife every 3000 miles since it's almost at 160,000 miles...I've found it doesn't like certain oils...Quaker State is one...the wife had taken it to Wally World one day 'cause it was due and I didn't have time...well, that lasted about 1500 miles...sounded like a diesel when it idled...put the maxlife back in and it got rid of most of the noise...don't ask me why. I won't touch Pennzoil...my grandfather had a '74 Plymouth Duster he bought brand new...after running Pennzoil in it and nothing else for 18 years, i got the car...needed the engine for my truck at the time and the car had seen better days...I dropped the oil pan and no joke, I scraped a ton of sludge out of it....the VW I ran maxlife last oil change, not sure if i'll run anything different...it's got 156000 miles...the only things I've ever had die on me due to oil failure was when i drained the pans and beat the snot of 'em till they died....but those were my younger days. I figure if you take care of your engine, it will take care of you...doesn't always work that way though...sorry for the long post guys!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

